# Sticky  Sony BRAVIA KDL55NX720 55-inch 1080p 3D LED HDTV



## Reviews Bot

*Sony BRAVIA KDL55NX720 55-inch 1080p 3D LED HDTV*

*Description:*
Experience brilliant Full HD 1080p picture quality with Sony's 55-inch KDL-55NX720 LCD HDTV with 3D. This HDTV features Dynamic Edge LED backlighting technology with local dimming, for serious contrast levels, deep blacks, and brilliant whites. It also features MotionFlow XR 240 for crisp, fluid motion in fast-action scenes. Pair with Sony 3D glasses and you'll be ready for another dimension of entertainment, with immersive playback of the latest 3D titles. Or use the built-in Wi-Fi to access connected entertainment options with BRAVIA Internet Video and Widgets, or your digital video, music, and photo files over your home network.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242816800*Feature*Brilliant Full HD (1080p) picture quality for 2D & 3D
55-inch display with full HD (1080p) 2D/3D picture (1920 x 1080 native panel resolution)
Dynamic Edge LED backlight with local dimming for incredible contrast, slim design, and energy efficiency
Experience smooth and precise motion detail during fast-action video with Motionflow XR 240 technology
Wireless BRAVIA Internet TV and Widgets for a wide variety of streaming media and other Internet content*Item Height*30.5 inches*Item Length*50.5 inches*Item Width*1.12 inches*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*KDL55NX720*Package Height*6.5 inches*Package Length*56.5 inches*Package Weight*77.77 pounds*Package Width*35.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*KDL55NX720*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*TELEVISION*Publisher*Sony*SKU*KDL-55NX720-S*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony BRAVIA KDL55NX720 55-inch 1080p 3D LED HDTV with Built-in WiFi, Black*UPC*027242816800*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242816800*Item Weight*50.9 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*KDL55NX720*Model*KDL55NX720*Color*Black*Size*55-Inch*Warranty*1 year limited


----------

